# 1098 baby X's to help fight Breast Cancer



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Gilles .....*

you, araz, and the entire staff of The Bow Shop put on a great shoot today, you're hard work and effort is totally appreciated.

Thanks for a great day 

PintoJK


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey, where is my love Gilles? (wink)


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

It was an absolute honour to be a part of this shoot. I would like to thank everyone that donnated money as well as the organizers of this shoot. Gilles i take my hat off to you!! Very nice job!! And Chris, he same goes to you as well. The both of you are special people and did a wonderful think for a special cause!!

Maybe we can get a list of the people and companies that were so generous today and made this all worth while!

As I mentioned before, it was truely an honour!!

Thank you for lettting me be a part of this.

Dietmar Trillus


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*Desert dude finished 11Th..*

ok.. Paul.. my apologies .. I just seen my mistake.. I'm so freaking tired it's not funny..

Paul 626
Chris 626
Blake 626


you can figure you who came in 9,10,11.. I don't have the score cards..

Gilles


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*Sponsors*

the $ x-challenge

The Bow Shop
The Gun Room
Colby Shooting Club
Belgium Nursery
North Sylva
Porcupine Creek
Monsen’s
Bromley’s
Excalibur Crossbows
Sprucewood Leasing

Gifts. 

Horton Cross bows
Aurora bow case
Balistic String (Nigel)
Victory Arrows
Carbon Express


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

LOL thanks Gilles, I was feeling left out:wink:

Great shoot, great job for the charity!!!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

DsrtRat said:


> LOL thanks Gilles, I was feeling left out:wink:
> 
> Great shoot, great job for the charity!!!


Wasn't it you DsrtRat that Gillies asked to do a reach around on him for a door prize? LMFAO!!!!


Had a great time today Gilles. My thanks goes out to every single person who was involved in putting this series of shoots together this winter.


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

I don't recall that but who knows, things get a little crazy sometimes.ukey:


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

*shoot*

It was a wonderful and exciting time yesterday, glad to be a part. Fantastic raising all that money for a great cause. Gilles, chris, you guys are second to none. Great job putting this together, i had alot of fun. Hopefully we can keep it goin. Was glad to be in the presence of such great archers. The Bow shop staff are always the best.

Our deepest thanks.

Green Archer22 and Miss Pink


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Gilles we all made it home safe and sound it was welll worth the trip to the bow shop not only to see our friends and have a great time but to donate to such a worthy cause. You Chris and all your cohorts put on a fantastic day full of fun and drama in the shoot offs you are to be congratulated Who would have thought that we would get a response like this after only a year thank you all for comming out and giveing to a great cause George and his staff were helpful and thanks for the use of the range You all deserve a big
ATTA BOY


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

What a wonderful day you organized Gilled :thumb: I was unfortunately not able to attend, but do want to offer my appreciation for what you, and your group, did for this worthwhile cause. And indeed for archery as well. Big Kudos to you all!!! It's people like you, Chris, and Geroge that make me proud to be involved in this sport 

I can't wait to see what can be done with this event next year.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Gilles,

You should think about putting a review thread up in the General Section of AT. Be a shame not to share the awesome news of this shoot with everybody on this site, not just us Canucks


----------



## skywalk (Feb 8, 2006)

Wonderful job Gilles... It was geat fun and I enjoyed it very much.
Winning that crossbow wasn't that bad either...


----------

